# Pregnancy test before CT Scan



## dpumford (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello:  We are going to be doing pregnancy test before, if applicable,the patient has a CT scan. Does anyone know of the HCPC's code we could use for this test and also any idea on what diag would be used.  

Any suggestions would be appreciated!  

Thanks!


----------



## imjsanderson (Nov 3, 2009)

How about 81025 with V72.41 for negative result


----------

